# my 2.5...



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just wanted to post a lil pics of what i have been doing..! hopefully this week i'll flash a bit more.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Obviously, need to go lower . But it's looking good, the guys up in Gainesville will be stoked to have another Jetta in the mix. I actually just moved back down home to save up some money and take advantage of a job opportunity I was given. But I'll be back up there quite a bit. We are planning a photo shoot when everyone gets back. We will have a good mix of some sick cars for the shoot. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lower!?? lol... i am 5 threads up in the rear, and 15 on the front. 
h&R coils. i'll be moved in in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

You need to be all the way down in the rear, perches optional, and at the most 10 threads in the front. 
I'm currently all the way down in the rear (perches still in) and 8 threads in front. But I would be lower if I could drive it that way. But in g-ville it sucks with all the speed bumps.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

nice but cmon show us whats under the hood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, right now just na mode. soon will be turbo. 
pics should be up this week


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yet another teaser... and btw, thanks to all of the eurojet guys! they have been madly helpful. 

and, yes.. its a pic from my blackberry..! lol... proper pics will be out soon enough.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

your teasers are like kryptonite, so painful


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, all i want to show is a dirty, undone, unedited. bad pic. 
and its only one photo. thats why i call em "teasers"... they could also be previews, if you like.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> lol, all i want to show is a dirty, undone, unedited. bad pic.
> and its only one photo. thats why i call em "teasers"... they could also be previews, if you like.



Here is a Pic of my Stage II setup on an 08 Rabbit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

come on.

the more the marrier! lets post pics of bays and cars.

not a stance thread please..! lol.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

In to see pictures of turbo'd rabbit bay's lol. opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> not a stance thread please..! lol.


You sure? :laugh:


----------

